# I'm tired of hearing "Do a CA finish!



## bsshog40 (Oct 27, 2018)

So I tried one today. Lol I turned 3 pens today. This one shown is 1 of the 3. I dropped my bottle of WTF last night and it exploded across the floor. So I turned these pens and was just gonna put them up until I got my 2 new bottles in from the bay. Of course, they are slimlines as that's all I do right now. A couple have some hills and valleys so I didn't mess with them. But I did do a nice slim slimline. So this was my first experiment with CA glue for finishing. I put 2 coats of thin and 4 coats of med. I did use activator between each coat. I then MM from 4000 to 12000. I then put a McGuires plastic polish on it and buffed it out. Don't look too bad. The pictures aren't showing the shine as much as I'd like. So I may use this from time to time but I still like my WTF finish. What ya think?

Thanks for looking, Bobby


----------



## NewfoundlandLaw (Oct 27, 2018)

Very nice slimline pens. Love em!


Pen Turning on the Rock


----------



## Dusty (Oct 27, 2018)

They came out very nice, good job


----------



## Jim15 (Oct 27, 2018)

Looks great.


----------



## bsshog40 (Oct 27, 2018)

Thanks y'all! Its only the one pen. I haven't done the other 2. Gonna wait for my WTF on those.


----------



## jttheclockman (Oct 27, 2018)

Very nice and I like that you kept the shapes slim. That was the way that kit was intended to be presented thus "slimline" The CA finish is a tried and true finish and yes it has its faults as do every finish on the market. many times operator errors are the cause. They do make odorless CA so if that is what bothers you you can resort to that and get good results. Weather buffing out on a buffer or MM it can work out to a beautiful shine or you can dull it down as much as you prefer. That is the beauty of that finish. Good luck as you grow in this hobby.


----------



## bsshog40 (Oct 27, 2018)

jttheclockman said:


> Very nice and I like that you kept the shapes slim. That was the way that kit was intended to be presented thus "slimline" The CA finish is a tried and true finish and yes it has its faults as do every finish on the market. many times operator errors are the cause. They do make odorless CA so if that is what bothers you you can resort to that and get good results. Weather buffing out on a buffer or MM it can work out to a beautiful shine or you can dull it down as much as you prefer. That is the beauty of that finish. Good luck as you grow in this hobby.


Thanks John! My smeller doesn't work like it used to so the ca doesn't bother me at all. I've done a couple slims with slimlines but I still like changing up the shapes once in a while. Makes it fun for me!


----------



## bsshog40 (Oct 28, 2018)

Well I know these next 2 will disappoint John, but here are the other 2 I turned today. The 1st on is Morado Wood and the 2nd one is Zebra wood. I decided to do a ca finish on them too. I think I'm getting hooked. Lol


----------



## jttheclockman (Oct 28, 2018)

bsshog40 said:


> Well I know these next 2 will disappoint John, but here are the other 2 I turned today. The 1st on is Merado Wood and the 2nd one is Zebra wood. I decided to do a ca finish on them too. I think I'm getting hooked. Lol



They do not disappoint at all. They are very nicely done. Many people add different shapes to pens and some out of necessity because easier for the person to use if they have problems. The key is you are doing your own thing and you will define your tastes with the product you produce. No one here can tell you what is right or wrong because there is no right or wrong. Comfort level in a pen can play a role though when designing. I am in the camp of bushing to bushing is my preference. I let the blank and kit define the pen. 

Keep up the great work.


----------



## bsshog40 (Oct 28, 2018)

jttheclockman said:


> bsshog40 said:
> 
> 
> > Well I know these next 2 will disappoint John, but here are the other 2 I turned today. The 1st on is Merado Wood and the 2nd one is Zebra wood. I decided to do a ca finish on them too. I think I'm getting hooked. Lol
> ...


Thanks John! I hope you know I was just pulling your leg. Lol I have a few straight line slimlines but everytime I show a friend what I'm doing, they love the odd designs that I add to some of them.


----------



## TonyL (Oct 28, 2018)

Thanks for sharing your pics and process. You will find what works best for you and to your liking. Thanks again.


----------



## leehljp (Oct 28, 2018)

bsshog40 said:


> . . . . I then put a McGuires plastic polish on it and buffed it out. Don't look too bad. The pictures aren't showing the shine as much as I'd like.



"Pictures showing the shine": There are several reasons for shine showing up or not:
 - Camera, Camera angle, type of light, diffuser on light, distance etc. This is something to concentrate on down the road a bit. Making pens is the important thing for now. Great pens!


----------



## bsshog40 (Oct 28, 2018)

leehljp said:


> bsshog40 said:
> 
> 
> > . . . . I then put a McGuires plastic polish on it and buffed it out. Don't look too bad. The pictures aren't showing the shine as much as I'd like.
> ...


Yea I hear ya Lee! I photograph coins and have a pretty decent camera setup, I just don't pull it out to take the pen pics. Lol


----------



## Woodchipper (Oct 28, 2018)

Nice pens. I have seen some that were atrocious and gaudy! I have a book by Don Ward on modifying Slimline pens. He has some good ideas that get away from the usual. I do like the flared end plus there are a bunch of things that can be done with a SL kit. Have 19 to do. One will be a baseball bat.


----------



## tnpete (Nov 21, 2018)

When doing my CA finish. I put on 2 round of Med CA with Activator. Then sand back down through 12K. Then do 10 rounds or CA. Wet sand back to 12K. Then buff out with plastic headlight paste. 

Looks like there 1/2" deep its nice.


----------



## Woodchipper (Nov 21, 2018)

Hmmm. Headlight paste? Good idea. Anyone ever used auto rubbing compound? Curious as I have some. Might try it.


----------



## bsshog40 (Nov 21, 2018)

I polish mine with McGuires plastic polish. Works real well also. I usually apply it while I'm turning at my slowest speed which is only about 540rpms. Then I speed up to about 1000 to polish it.


----------



## philipff (Nov 22, 2018)

Stick to what you do best, and what you like the looks of and to the rest; Be Gone!!


----------



## leehljp (Nov 22, 2018)

Woodchipper said:


> Hmmm. Headlight paste? Good idea. Anyone ever used auto rubbing compound? Curious as I have some. Might try it.



Yes, that is kinda common. I have used different automotive compounds for years. I usually do a little research on different brands and see what the size of the particles are. You can buy packs of two or three with - for example - 7 micron size particles, 3 micron size and 1 micron size, or even .05 micron.

I use those on occasion just as I would MicroMesh. Depends on how I feel at the moment for which I use to polish it out.


----------



## tnpete (Nov 26, 2018)

Woodchipper said:


> Hmmm. Headlight paste? Good idea. Anyone ever used auto rubbing compound? Curious as I have some. Might try it.


 I have used Buffing compound. But the Headlight glaze paste works better. BUT Buffing compound works, just slower. I do run the lathe faster then most though. 

 After wet sanding through 12K, buffing with the compound. Just gives it that glass deep finish.
This is a Chest Nut blank I have been drying. Have 25 of these to finish before Xmas. Came from my wifes Grand Mothers homeplace. I even saved the stump.






Click For Full-Size Image.







Click For Full-Size Image.


----------

